# What is this ?



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

BigWoods said:


> Give it to your wife to pull it apart for you.


Ha !
It may turn out to be a team effort when I have her position the unit behind the back tire of my truck before I throw it in reverse !!!


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

steveh27 said:


> Perhaps the wire inside was wound on improperly and has bound up the case. As I recall the case does not pull entirely off, but just back about 3-4" to unroll the wire.


Could be.... I'm going to try Radars suggestion and soak in very hot water after removing the front electrical component.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Radar420 said:


> Did you try hot water yet?


Not yet but that's worth trying.
That will be my next attempt lol...... then...... the sledgehammer lol.


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

zzcop302 said:


> Ha !
> It may turn out to be a team effort when I have her position the unit behind the back tire of my truck before I throw it in reverse !!!


I appreciate you seeing the humor in it! Hope you can get the unit apart and give it a try. Good luck!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

ZZ , so what is the verdict? ??
Did you run it over ??
Possibly sledgehammer it ??
Or did the "thing" finally cooperate for you??? Lol


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

BigWoods said:


> I appreciate you seeing the humor in it! Hope you can get the unit apart and give it a try. Good luck!!


Sorry for no update... the wife and I have both got sidetracked with some health issues and a few other things going on.... I've left it alone for now but will make another attempt soon.
It is kinda funny though!!
Something so simple as pulling something apart lol....


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Doghouse 5 said:


> ZZ , so what is the verdict? ??
> Did you run it over ??
> Possibly sledgehammer it ??
> Or did the "thing" finally cooperate for you??? Lol



Sorry for no update... the wife and I have both got sidetracked with some health issues and a few other things going on.... I've left it alone for now but will make another attempt soon.
It is kinda funny though!!
Something so simple as pulling something apart lol...
Possibly looking over my selections of sledgehammers, pick axes, saws-alls, and a bearing press.... haven't ruled out the pickup truck in reverse but I wanted to consider a gentler approach first :banghead3


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

zzcop302 said:


> Sorry for no update... the wife and I have both got sidetracked with some health issues and a few other things going on.... I've left it alone for now but will make another attempt soon.
> It is kinda funny though!!
> Something so simple as pulling something apart lol...
> Possibly looking over my selections of sledgehammers, pick axes, saws-alls, and a bearing press.... haven't ruled out the pickup truck in reverse but I wanted to consider a gentler approach first :banghead3


Funny...lol


----------



## Mr B (Jun 23, 2004)

Radar420 said:


> I was intrigued so I googled it as well.
> 
> From what I can gather, you should be able to take out that flathead screw and pull the unit apart. Inside should be a weighted cord to measure temp at depths up to 100ft. Runs off a AA battery


Radar420 is right i had one, might be still laying around in the basement still.


----------



## Mr B (Jun 23, 2004)

steveh27 said:


> Perhaps the wire inside was wound on improperly and has bound up the case. As I recall the case does not pull entirely off, but just back about 3-4" to unroll the wire.


----------

